# Anyone use photochromic (transitions) lenses for night riding?



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm getting some RX lenses for my Oakley Jawbones. I may spring for the photochromic transitions lenses, which would be nice for daytime riding as well as night. 

However, anyone know if bright riding lights cause the lenses to darken at night? I'm running a Gemini Duo on the bars and Yinding Duo clone on the helmet, approx. 1100 lumens each.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Only sunlight will cause them to darken. In fact photochromic won't darken in the car. You need the UV. I have the Oakley photochromic prescription lenses in my glasses and they work extremely well. Use them at night no problem.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use my photocromatic sunglasses at night all the time with zero issues with darkening. Like they said its not light reactive but UV reactive so you'll be fine. Something to note is range is limited so if they go perfectly clear at night then they'll be on the bright side during the day, or great during the bright day but still a little tinted at night. Mine are a bit on the darker side so they're fine in the day but at night it still kind looks like I got shades on, but nothing my 4000 lumens of light can't fix  

If I'm going for a deticated night ride I'll wear my pair of non photo clear glasses.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep, I use transitions lenses and they are clear under stadium sort of lights (BMX racing at night). Only tip - transitions lenses come in brown or grey tint so make sure you specify so you match you frames - brown lenses look weird in black frames and vice versa.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I use Tifosi glasses with the "light night phototec" lenses. The go from a medium tint to virtually clear so perferct for riding in and out of trees or in changing light (dusk/dawn).


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tifosi glasses with the "light night phototec"*

Any cheap places to get them? Amazon seems pretty high....



GoldenDragoon said:


> I use Tifosi glasses with the "light night phototec" lenses. The go from a medium tint to virtually clear so perferct for riding in and out of trees or in changing light (dusk/dawn).


----------

